
How to Read a Paper [pdf] - asamant
https://web.stanford.edu/class/ee384m/Handouts/HowtoReadPaper.pdf
======
cozos
The paper says University of Waterloo?

Very useful as somebody who doesn't read papers very often though. I often get
lost in the details in the first pass.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21979350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21979350)

